# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  عاجل وحصري : نقل مباشر لمباراة المريخ v شالكا

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اعتذر عن المواصلة نسبة لانتهاء بطارية الهاتف ساكون معكم بعد نهاية اللقاء الذي يلعب الساعة الرابعة  بملاعب اسبابر بدون جمهور
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تشكيلة الفريقين


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شنو ياكولا
يعني نقعد لحدت نهاية المباراة مقلقلين كده

شوف حل اشحن البطارية دي ياااخ

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 14 (14 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,مانديلا-89,محمد الدسوقي,مريخابي كسلاوي+,الاشتر,الدسكو,خالد عبدالغني,KOLA MOHAMMED+,majedsiddig,mohammed saif+,Sawi Salim,عباس عطية,wd el7aj
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## النزير

*ساكون معكم بعد نهاية اللقاء !!!!!
كولا راح كولا جاء وساكون معكم بعد نهاية اللقاء ؟
يا راجل قول كلام تانى ...
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*هنالك اخبار  عن نقل المباراه  عبر إذاعة هوي السودان  
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*يلا  يا  ناس  قطر
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ ﻃﺮﻑ ﻳﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﻨﻮ
ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﻝ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻭﻝ ايمن
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻭﻟا ﻭﺍﺧﺮﺍ
ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻳﺎ عظيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*نشكيلتين للمريخ خالية من الشباب ابراهومة ورفاقه 

جمال سالم
رمضان عجب
مصعب عمر
أمير كمال
علي جعفر 
علاء الدين يوسف
أمين سعيد 
راجي عبد العاطي
أوغستين أوكرا
وانقا
بكري المدينة


المعز محجوب
علي الريح
ضفر
الباشا
مجدي عبد اللطيف
عبدو جابر
كوفي
بلة جابر
محمد مرحوم
جابسون
محمد أبكر
مالك إسحاق


إيهاب زغبير 


لو في خطأ في الأسماء صححوني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا كولا يا كولا ده يوم الحارة
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 31 (31 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)


Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,محمد نصر باشا,مريخابي كسلاوي,مروان احمد,معتز فضل الله كرار,معتصم صالح,نور الخطيب,المريخ والتاريخ,النزير,الاشتر,امجد مريخ,الســـكاب,ابومنزر,احمد سليمان احمد,احمر اللون,eabuali,خالد عبدالغني,جزراوي و افتخر,يوسف محمد,kampbell,KOLA MOHAMMED,majedsiddig,mohammed saif,mozamel1,parma,كروبين,sonstar,عبد المنعم خليفة,wd el7aj,Yousif alhadi,ود الحلة
 كل الصفوة في انتظارك ي كولا تجي تقول بطارية
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*وين  أهم  لاعب  تراوري
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

وين  أهم  لاعب  تراوري



يازول انت ما متابع ولا شنو 

تراوري من يوم التحق بالمنتخب المالي للمشاركة في النهائيات
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*قطر تلغي المباراة
عبد الصمد يتحرك يمين ويسار
شالكة يريد تاجيل المبارة
الاتحاد القطري يوافق بدون جمهور
كولا بطاطيرو طارت 
جنس بشتنة 
وشهلتة
وشحتفة
وشطشطة
وكشططة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*اها بقيتوا علي شنو حاتشحنوا البطاريه والا نستمر في القلق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اها بقيتوا علي شنو حاتشحنوا البطاريه والا نستمر في القلق



سنحاول النقل بواسطة شيخ طارق حامد يا دكتورة
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق للاحمر
                        	*

----------


## eabuali

*يا جماعة انا شايف كاميرات معلقة ورا القون داي ياتو قناة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

سنحاول النقل بواسطة شيخ طارق حامد يا دكتورة



بالتوفيق عم عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*يا  سلام  عليك  يا  منعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*كل التوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*يلا  يا  أبطال  أفريقيا  كلها  معاكم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من الفيس



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 35 (35 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,محمد نصر باشا,alamal,مروان احمد,أسامة محمد أحمد,نور الدين مسيكه,النافعابى,الأستاذ معتصم,النزير,الدسكو,الســـكاب,ابومنزر,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمر اللون,اينرامو+,dr.abdelgalil,eabuali,Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,hamada7777,خالد عبدالغني,حبيب العجب,jamal85,kampbell,majedsiddig,merrikh lover,mozamel1,شمس العمدة,كروبين,sonstar,عصام طه,Yousif alhadi,وليد شقرور,ود البشير,ود الحلة,ود الرياض
*

----------


## sonstar

*ربنا يوفق الزعيم وتكون اقصي درجات الفائدة الفنية
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*شكرا جزيلا حبيبنا عبد المنعم  خليفة والله جهودك  مقدرة وفي الانتظار ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الصور من قروب (نحن في المريخ إخوة)
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*أتمنى  ظهور  مشرف  للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

قطر تلغي المباراة
عبد الصمد يتحرك يمين ويسار
شالكة يريد تاجيل المبارة
الاتحاد القطري يوافق بدون جمهور
كولا بطاطيرو طارت 
جنس بشتنة 
وشهلتة
وشحتفة
وشطشطة
وكشططة






*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انا اسمى مكتووووووب ؟
طيب !!!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 63 (63 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

علي ابراهيم الجنيد,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,مبارك علي حسين,محمد نصر باشا,محمد الدسوقي,محمد تاج الدين محمد,محمد عثمان شمو,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي كسلاوي,مروان احمد,أسامة محمد أحمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,معتصم صالح,az3d,نور الدين مسيكه,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو,امجد مريخ,امير حسن,الجراح,السهم الاحمر,الســـكاب,ابومنزر,ابواسراء,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض,احمد سليمان احمد,daf3alla,dr.abdelgalil,eabuali,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezoo2t,habashi,hani222,خالد عبدالغني,جزراوي و افتخر,حفيدة سيده فرح,يوسف محمد,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,majedsiddig,mohamed mamoun,mohamedalmoder,mohammed saif,mohanur,ضرار احمد,parma,sabry,كروبين,sonstar,tolowss,علاء الدين حمزة,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,عصام طه,عزالدين كواب,yousef ahmad,وليد شقرور,ود الباقر,ود البشير,ود الحلة,ود الجزيرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريقان يستعدان لدخول الملعب



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الليله الزوار ما ليهم أى طريقه
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*في  مباراة  العام  السابق  أمام بايرن  ميونخ    كان  نجوم  أكرم  و  أمير  كمال  فمن  سيتالق  اليوم ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الساعة4 جات ودقيقتين ...و4دقائق ..الكورة بدت ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو مدرب المريخ ودي ماتيو مدرب شالكه في حديث قبل المباراة



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 62 (62 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,مبارك علي حسين,محمد نصر باشا,محمد الدسوقي,محمد تاج الدين محمد,محمد عثمان شمو,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مروان احمد,أسامة محمد أحمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,معتصم صالح,az3d,نور الدين مسيكه,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو+,امجد مريخ,امير حسن,الجراح,السهم الاحمر,الســـكاب,ابومنزر,ابواسراء,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد سليمان احمد,dr.abdelgalil,eabuali,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezoo2t,Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,habashi+,hani222,خالد عبدالغني,جزراوي و افتخر,حفيدة سيده فرح,يوسف محمد,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,majedsiddig,mohamed mamoun,mohamedalmoder,mohanur,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,parma,sabry,sonstar,tolowss,علاء الدين حمزة,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عصام طه,عزالدين كواب,yousef ahmad,وليد شقرور,ود الباقر,ود البشير,ود الحلة,ود الجزيرة,ود الرياض​
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*العام  الماضي  الحبشي خجلنا  أتمنى  الإدارة  تكون  فطنت  و  نبهت  اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا ود الجنيد وي عبدالمنعم معظم الاعضا متواجدون الان !!
*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*منقوله وين ......... ولا كتمتى ساى
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*غرزة  ياكبييييييير واقف مع الكبار ..لو كنت لسع في الزريبة كان وقفت مع الكبار ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مالكم سكتوا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*شكلها دكاكينى كنا نمنى  النفس بمشاهدة المبارة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الكوره الساعه  4   والان  الساعه  4: 13 دقيقه  
اصعب شئ المريخ يكون لاعب مباراه كبيره  وانت
 قاعد تتلفت وبطنك يوجعك  
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*ماف  أي  طريقه  للمتابعه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بحاول اتصل على كولا عشان انقلها ليكم عبر التلفون 
ولكن يبدو تلفونو مقفول
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لكن يا كولا الليلة السويتا رقدت
عليك الله ده يوم بطارية منفسه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمباراة منقولة اذاعيا على اذاعة هوى السودان اف ام تردد 

*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الكورة  بدون  جمهور  ولا  متاحه  للاعلامييين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هاتف كولا مغلق ولا يمكن الوصول اليه
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*يوم  شكرك  ما  يجي  يا  كسلاوي  يا  صفوه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 90 (90 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abdoun,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني+,مبارك علي حسين,آدم البزعى,محمد نصر باشا,محمد الدسوقي,محمد احمد حسن,هجو الأقرع,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي صميم,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مروان احمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,معتز فضل الله كرار,ayman akoud,az3d,Azhari Siddeeg,نور الدين مسيكه,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو+,المريود,امجد مريخ,امير حسن,الجراح,الجعلي عبد الله,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الســـكاب,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابن ادريس+,ابو همام,ابو رامي,ابواسراء,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,استرلينى,comndan,eabuali,بلياردو,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezoo2t,Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,habashi+,hani222,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,خالد عبدالغني,ياسر عمر,دييجو ميليتو,حسن بدري,جزراوي و افتخر,يوسف محمد,kampbell,majedsiddig,merrikh lover,mohamed mamoun,mohammed saif+,mohanur,سامرين,ساكواها,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,sabry,كروبين,sonstar,علاء الدين حمزة,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمراحمد,عابر سبيل,عاطف ارباب,عبدالمحسن,عشم باكر,عزالدين سيد وديدي,wd el7aj,yousef ahmad,Yousif alhadi,وليد شقرور,ود من الله,ود الباقر,ود البشير,ود البقعة+,ود الحلة,ود الجزيرة,ود الرياض,ودالامام
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*بنصبر مافي مشكلة بدون جمهور برضو مافي مشكلة

المهم والاهم الفريق يستفيد منها فنيا واعداديا
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم وي بختكم ي صفوة قطر
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*نحن  ما  متابعين  لاننا  في  الدوام ،  واصلو  ي  منعم  و  ي كسلاوي النقل  الكل  متابع  بشغف
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*فوضى!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*لو سمحتو رابط لي ازاعة هوا السودان
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 96 (96 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ود الحلة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abdoun,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني,مبارك علي حسين,آدم البزعى,محمد نصر باشا,محمد الدسوقي,محمد احمد حسن,هجو الأقرع,alitash,almondo,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي صميم,مريخابي كسلاوي,مروان احمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,معتز فضل الله كرار,مغربي,ayman akoud,az3d,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو,المريود,امجد مريخ,امير حسن,الجراح,الجعلي عبد الله,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الســـكاب,العكادي,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,ابن ادريس,ابو همام,ابو رامي,ابومنزر,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,استرلينى,comndan,eabuali,تشافيز الاحمر,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,habashi,hani222,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,خالد عبدالغني,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر عمر,حبيب العجب,دييجو ميليتو,حسن بدري,جزراوي و افتخر,يوسف محمد,kampbell,merrikh lover,mohamed mamoun,mohanur,سامرين,ساكواها,صديق بلول,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,ضرار احمد,sabry,كروبين,sonstar,علاء الدين حمزة,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عمراحمد,عابر سبيل,عاطف ارباب,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالمحسن,عشم باكر,عزالدين سيد وديدي,عزالدين كواب,wd el7aj,yousef ahmad,Yousif alhadi,وليد شقرور,ود من الله,ود الباقر,ود البشير,ود البقعة,ود الجزيرة,ود الرياض,ود شندي12,ودالامام,طارق عثمان

لمة في الحرم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب ينقذ المريخ من هدف محقق باخراجه الكرة من خط المرمى

*

----------


## ابو همام

*جنس  حمى  هى
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

بالتوفيق للزعيم وي بختكم ي صفوة قطر



وين بختنا المباراة بدون جمهور هسي انا قاعد زيكم كده اطقش في الاخبار من هنا وهناك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هجمة خطيرة اخرى يبعدا جمال سالم على دفعتين بتالق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي جعفر يخرج كرة خطرة من منطقة المريخ

*

----------


## مغربي

*ي صفوه لا صوت لا صوره
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الله  يستر  من  حمى  البدايات
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

* 88.3MHZ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*ربك يهون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

وين بختنا المباراة بدون جمهور هسي انا قاعد زيكم كده اطقش في الاخبار من هنا وهناك



 والله حاره علبكم انتو كمان بس بختكم معاكم الزعيم وناس قطر قصرو معانا شديد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دى ما حالة،،،
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم  انصر  الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 104 (104 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني+,africanu,محمد نصر باشا,محمد الدسوقي,محمد احمد حسن,محمد حسن حامد,محمد صالح,نيروز الاحمر,هجو الأقرع,aladin73,alitash,almondo,مريخابي صميم,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخابى واعتز+,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,معتز فضل الله كرار,مغربي,ayman akoud,az3d,نور الدين مسيكه,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو+,المريود,المكاجر,امجد مريخ,الجراح,الدسكو,الجعلي عبد الله,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الســـكاب,العكادي,ابن ادريس+,ابو همام,ابومنزر,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد سليمان احمد,اينرامو+,استرلينى,dema,eabuali,تشافيز الاحمر,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,habashi+,hani222,د.ابوبكر,د.فاضل,خال عمر,خالد عبدالغني,ياسر عمر,حبيب العجب,دييجو ميليتو,حسن بدري,حسن زيادة,جزراوي و افتخر,حفيدة سيده فرح,يوسف محمد,kampbell,merrikh lover,mohamed mamoun,mohammed saif+,mohanur,monzir ana,nawaf,سامرين,ساكواها,صديق بلول,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,ضرار احمد,sabry,كروبين,sonstar,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمراحمد,عابر سبيل,عاطف ارباب,عبدالمنعم,عبدالمحسن,عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,عشم باكر,عزالدين كواب,wd el7aj,yousef ahmad,Yousif alhadi,وليد شقرور,ود الباقر,ود البشير,ود البقعة+,ود الحلة,ود الرياض,ود شندي12,ودالامام,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
 			التشكيلة:
 جمال سالم
 مصعب جعفر امير رمضان
 ايمن وعلاء
 اوكرا راجي
 وانغا وبكري  		

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*دايرين  رابط  الاذاعه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الصور الأخيرة من الحبيب شيخ طارق حامد من جوة الأستاد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الاول والنتيجة التعادل صفر / صفر

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النتيجة تعادلية والمريخ يقاسم شالكا الأداء
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وين الرابط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم ينقذ مرماه من إنفراد
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

ي صفوه لا صوت لا صوره



تابع فى الاذاعة 88.3 
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم نتمنى يستفيد الزعيم فنياً وده الاهم
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*يا زول انت الشابكنا الذين يشاهدون الموضوع 
مليتنا بوستات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههايي
شوفو صورة عنكبة خايف اكتر مننا والزول الجنبو ده مالووو داير يقع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم ينقذ مرمى المريخ من هدف اخر محقق

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوكرا في فاصل مراوغة 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*اها الدقيقة كم والكورة وين 
في مربع شالكة
*

----------


## سامرين

*هي المباراة مذاعه يااخوانا والا حكاية الرابط شنو
ماتخلونا مسطحين كفايه التسطيح العلينا
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*مشكور يا كسلاوي الموقع بجدد النتيجة كل دقيقة. .. الآن الدقيقة 30 والنتيجة بدون أهداف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*احد لاعبي شالكا يصاب ويخرج في لعبة مشتركة مع علي جعفر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قالوا في الإف إم 88.3 يا دكتورة
*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*مشكورين يا صفوة عمل جميل وجهد مقدر منكم فلكم الشكر بدون حددود
*

----------


## dema

*جمال سالم ينقذ هدف محقق من انفراد
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if55...ature=youtu.be
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نحن فى العام 2015م!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*منت تويتر شالكة 

  FC Schalke 04                @s04_en                       ·                             13m        13 minutes ago  

                                  The guys from #AlMerrikh are very cool dudes!  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطة لدخول اللاعبين الملعب 

https://vine.co/v/OD3T6LQrDe7/embed

*

----------


## habashi

*عليكم الله الاتحاد القطري ده مش بالغ معانا في داعي للشحتفة دي
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

تابع فى الاذاعة 88.3 



انرامووو ي رائع تسلم ي صفوه
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الأخبار ي صغوه
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*https://vine.co/v/OD3xEUKpjuM
*

----------


## ابو همام

*نصرك  المؤزر يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسديدة قوية من اوكرا يتسحوذ عليها الحارس الالماني بصعوبة

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*غريبة مافى قون،،
يعنى بقينا عالميين،،،
ههههها
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*ارفع  الرابط  ياكسﻻوي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المذيع ده اسمو منو؟
                        	*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*حلوة بقينا عالميين نحن عالميون والماعجبو يشرب من الصفر المحلي اقصد البحر


*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

المذيع ده اسمو منو؟



الحاصل شنو يادكتورة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*نلاقيكم بعد نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

الحاصل شنو يادكتورة



ولا شي ياود الحله بس وترنا اكتر مما كنا متوترين
                        	*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*في حضور جماهيري قليل
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*  FC Schalke 04                @s04_en                       ·                             28m        28 minutes ago  


                                  No goals so far, but the friendly between #S04 and #AlMerrikh has been entertaining
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كورة جميلة ارضية عاااااااالية،
يتصدى لها حارس المرمى الالمانى،،،
ههههها،
هو اللطش ده بقروش،،،
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*يلا  يا  أبطال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 44 
ومازالت النتيجة التعادل السلبي

المريخ يدافع بفعالية مما يدل على قوة الجهة الدفاعية ولاعبي المحور وحارس المرمى
والوسط المهاجم والهجوم بدون فعالية
ايمن سعيد متاثر بالاصابة ولايؤدي على النحو المطلوب

*

----------


## سامرين

*بكري الحويصه
ده محوص والا شنو
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ممتاز ياشباب حلوووووين ومتعادلين 

والفايدة موجودة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة يضيع اضمن فرص المريخ بغرابة بعد ان تلاعب بالدفاع الالماني وسددها بجوار القائم 
*

----------


## sonstar

*انتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بكري الحويصه
ده محوص والا شنو




بكري مالوووووووووووووووووووو؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*كل التوتر والشحتفة دى من حبنا للزعيم  وانا شفت ناس كتير جدا غير المريخاب تلقى فريقهم لاعب تقوليه المباراة كيف اقوليك اللاعب ياتو فريق ولا جايبين خبر   ونحن مع  شالكا وروحنا مشحتفة (واذا كانت النفوس كبارا تعبت فى مرادها الأجسام 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نتوقع نقل مباراة الخريطيطيات،،،
خرطوط بن خراااااط الخرااااااط،


اففففففففففف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري المدينة يضيع هدف في آخر دقيقة وينتهي عليه الشوط الأول صفر/ صفر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 105 (105 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abdoun,abouzr,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,نادرالداني+,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,متوكل عبدالله مختار,africanu,ahmed alsaid,محمد سلماوي,محمد شمس الدين عبدالله,محمد عبده,نيروز الاحمر,aladin73,almondo,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي صميم,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخابى واعتز+,مروان احمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,مغربي,ayman akoud,az3d,نور الدين مسيكه,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو+,المريود,امجد مريخ,الجراح,الجعلي عبد الله,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,السهم الاحمر,الســـكاب,العكادي,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابن ادريس+,ابو همام,ابو رامي,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد سليمان احمد,comndan,dawzna,dema,dr.abdelgalil,eabuali,باجيو,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,Gurashi ALkhidir,habashi+,خال عمر,حامد 1234,خالد سليمان طه,خالد عبدالغني,حبيب العجب,حسن بدري,حسن زيادة,حودا,يوسف محمد,Kamal Satti,kampbell,mautamad,merrikh lover,moamen,mohamed mamoun,mohammed_h_o,mohanur,mozamel1,Musab Wadshendi,nawaf,سامرين,ساكواها,زين العابدين عبدالله,ضياء الدين مكي,صخر,سيف نمر,سوباوى,parma,sabry,كروبين,sonstar,علاء الدين حمزة,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمراحمد,عابر سبيل,عبدالله صديق,عبدالمحسن,عجب ميدوب,عصام احمد ابراهيم,عزالدين سيد وديدي,wadalhaja,ود الباقر,ود البشير,ود الحلة,ود الرياض,ود شندي12,ود عثمان
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*نتيجة طيبة بس الشوط التاني شوط مدربين وتكتيك يلا ياغرزته خلينه نشوف التعادل السلبي او الايجابي 

الانتصار \دي شوية لسه عليها شوية
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					


بكري مالوووووووووووووووووووو؟



محوص بس
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*بعض الصور


*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*بالتوفيق لزعيم الرة السودانية
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*

صورة أخرى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ملخص الشوط الاول ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*انتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي وقد كان شوطا متكافئاً بين الفريقين حيث منعت العارضة شالكا من تسجيل الهدف الاول وتصدي جمال سالم لانفرادين 
وبالمقابل اضاع اوكرا اول اهداف المريخ من تمريرة بكري وفي اخر دقيقة للقاء اضاع بكري هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*انتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي وقد كان شوطا متكافئاً بين الفريقين حيث منعت العارضة شالكا من تسجيل الهدف الاول وتصدي جمال سالم لانفرادين 
وبالمقابل اضاع اوكرا اول اهداف المريخ من تمريرة بكري وفي اخر دقيقة للقاء اضاع بكري هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*



صورة جماعتنا
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*علي هوي السودان علي هوي الالمان قدم زعيم الزعماء  شوط للفخر والكبرياء -- وسلام قولا من رب رحيم 
( شوفو خديجة ماتكون وقعت من البلكونة ) 

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*وناس قطر مفتكرين فى جماهير حتشاهد كرة اليد ؟؟؟؟؟هم لمن شالوا كاس الخليج ما قابلوهم فى المطار قدر المشاهدين مباراة المريخ الآن والبدون جمهور
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*وين الكورة ي ناس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## ود الحلة

*


صورة قبل المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ياحلاتكم   مريخاب  قلبهم  حار   طالعين الحيشان  يتسلقون الاشجار- كانهم  ابى القاسم الشابى  لاضجرا يحسون من اجل الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*كولا ابقا بين كل عشرة دقايق ادعمنه بي رسالة 

والناس المتابعة في الازاعة ادونا الجديد
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*عبد المنعم احييك

بالله ادعم الوضع بالجديد 

بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*تابعوا النتيجة بالدقيقة على موقع شالكة  http://www.schalke04.de/de/aktuell/l...e/338----.html
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكرا ود الحلة علي روائع الصور
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ด้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้  ้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้(  ͡°  ͜ʖ͡°)ด้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้  ้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้

*

----------


## mub25

*وين يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بداية الشوط الثاني 
خروج ايمن سعيد ودخول ابراهومة
خروج اوكرا ودخول سالمون
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*وانقا  وانقا  مهم--  بجانب بكرى--بكرى مهمته  زعزعة  الدفاع  واربكه بالسرعة  لكنه ليس  الهداف  الاول--
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ด้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้  ้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้(  ͡°  ͜ʖ͡°)ด้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้  ้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้


تشكيلة جديدة وزي جديد
 
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

بداية الشوط الثاني 
خروج ايمن سعيد ودخول ابراهومة
خروج اوكرا ودخول سالمون



حمد الله على السلامة ان شاء الله البطارية ظبطت
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الشوط الثاني بالزي الأصفر وبمشاركة ابراهومة وأحمد ابكر
*

----------


## مغربي

*بالتوفيق ايمن ما يكون خرج مصاب
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*قنعنا من المشاهدة المباشرة بس لو في قناة مسجلة المباراة ورونااسم القناة وزمن البث لو امكن عشان لو ما شفنا الكورة دي بتبقي حسرة طول العمر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركلة جزاء مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بله جابر وقوووووون
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الجديد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بله يا بله
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*https://vine.co/v/ODLhtxUKDZT
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*دى الكلام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*قوووووووون
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*شالكة يعدل النتيجه
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*الله أكـبر
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بلة يحرز الهدف الاول للمريخ من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع بكري
وبعد دقيقتين يعادل شالكا النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*يافرحة ماتمت خدها الغراب وطار
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تعادل الشالكا
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*هيبة يا المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

يافرحة ماتمت خدها الغراب وطار




لا والله كدا انا مبسوط (ناسنا ديل تغرهم النتيجة لي قدام ينفدروا)
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الواحد  مايكورك يلقاها  درنت
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*صورة جديدة 

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

لا والله كدا انا مبسوط (ناسنا ديل تغرهم النتيجة لي قدام ينفدروا)



ان شاء الله لخير يا ود الحله
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*Goal for #AlMerrikh. Goal for #Schalke! Balla Gabir scores, followed moments later by a @KJ_Huntelaar equaliser
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الدقيقيه كم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم وفق المريخ وحقق جميع أهداف المعسكر الإعدادي
*

----------


## سامرين

*عنكبة بديل لبكري المدينه
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*والله كلام ذي الورد نتقدم دي براها جراة مابعده جراة

نتيجة طيبة ومشرفة اها بس الدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم
					

الدقيقيه كم




1:1                 	64'


تابع هنا

http://www.schalke04.de/de/aktuell/l...e/338----.html
*

----------


## سامرين

*والباشا بديل لوانغا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياخي صراحة الواحد جد مبسووووووووووووووووووووط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم وفقنا يا رب يا كريم واحمي اللعيبة وابعد عنهم العين والحسد
*

----------


## mosa2000

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 104 (103 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

mosa2000,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,مانديلا-89,نادرالداني,أبو ريم,ahmed alsaid,محمد تاج الدين محمد,محمد حسن حامد,محمد سلماوي,aladin73,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخابى واعتز,مروان احمد,أسامة محمد أحمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,مغربي,ayman akoud,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,الاشتر,الحارث,امجد مريخ,الجراح,الجوي العالمي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الســـكاب,العنيد الكبير,ابن ادريس,ابو همام,ابومنزر,ابواسراء,ابوبكر احمد يوسف,احمد محمد عوض,اسامة عطية,اسحاق عبد الجليل عبدون,dawzna,dema,dr.abdelgalil,eabuali,باجيو,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,Gurashi ALkhidir,habashi,hafezZAREEF,خالد سليمان طه,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر عمر,حبيب العجب,حسن بدري,يوسف محمد,Kamal Satti,kampbell,kartoub,kramahmad,mautamad,Menefi,merrikh lover,mohamed mamoun,mohammed saif,MOHAMMED_MS128,mohanur,mozamel1,mub25,Muhammed,nawaf,Nazeer,سامرين,زين العابدين عبدالله,شيبا,صديق,صديق بلول,سيف نمر,omer altahir,osama271,سوباوى,RED PLANET,sabry,sara saif,Sawi Salim,sonstar,علاء احمد,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عابر سبيل,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,عصام احمد ابراهيم,wadalhaja,فيصل خميدان,yousef ahmad,Yousif alhadi,وليد شقرور,ود الحلة,ود الرياض,ود الزورات,طارق عثمان



*

----------


## mosa2000

*هوي الكورة  كم  والدقيقة  كم  والله  خلاص  بقينا  ما  عارفين  حاجة
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ياشباب انا بالعكس عادي لو المريخ يتهزم عشان يطلع بي اكبر 

فايدة من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*دكتورة  إنتي  بتجيبي  المعلومات  من  وين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم   انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

هوي الكورة  كم  والدقيقة  كم  والله  خلاص  بقينا  ما  عارفين  حاجة



  Al-Merrikh 1:1                 	68'
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 68 والتعادل ما زال قائم
*

----------


## mosa2000

*الدقيقة  68 والنتيجة  1\1
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المعز يجري الاحماء ويستعد للدخول
ده مافريق بهزروا معاهو ياغارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*هدف بلة جابر 



https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...type=2&theater
*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا سامرين  مدينا  بالرابط
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

المعز يجري الاحماء ويستعد للدخول
ده مافريق بهزروا معاهو ياغارزيتو



عجبتنى  جراءت  غارزيتو   مابخاف
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*باشا شنو ومعز شنو يا كوتش
قرض على كدة خلاص ما تغير كتير
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

المعز يجري الاحماء ويستعد للدخول
ده مافريق بهزروا معاهو ياغارزيتو



لا بد من منح جميع العناصر الفرصة حتى نقف على جاهزيتهم
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الدقيقة 70  والتعادل مازال  قائما
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

دكتورة  إنتي  بتجيبي  المعلومات  من  وين



من الاذاعه 88.3
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*لو انتهت على كدة تكون نتيجة تاريخية تتحدث عنها العالم كلة
اول فريق عربي يتعادل مع فريق \اوربي زى ده
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ابداع ي صفوة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*هدف لشالكه
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

لو انتهت على كدة تكون نتيجة تاريخية تتحدث عنها العالم كلة
اول فريق عربي يتعادل مع فريق \اوربي زى ده



.
ياكج شالكة جاب قون
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*التاني 
*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*القيقة 72والنتيجة 1/1
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*تسلل واضـــــــــح
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*
*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*الدقيقة 75 والنتيجة تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 115 (115 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

yassirali66,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,مانديلا-89,نادرالداني,أبو ريم,africanu,ahmed alsaid,محمد تاج الدين محمد,محمد حسن حامد,محمد سلماوي,محمد صالح,محمد على عبد الهادى,aladin73,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي صميم,مريخابى واعتز+,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,أسامة محمد أحمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,ayman akoud,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,الاشتر,الحارث,امجد مريخ,الجراح,الجوي العالمي+,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الســـكاب,ابو همام,ابو رامي,ابومنزر,ابواسراء,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,اسامة عطية,dawzna,dema,dr.abdelgalil,eabuali,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,Gurashi ALkhidir,habashi,د.ابوبكر,خالد سليمان طه,خالد عبدالغني,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر عمر,حبيب العجب,حسن بدري,جزراوي و افتخر,يوسف محمد,Kamal Satti,kampbell,kartoub,kramahmad,majedsiddig,mautamad,Menefi,mohamed mamoun,mohammed saif,MOHAMMED_MS128,mohanur,mosa2000,mub25,Musab Wadshendi,nawaf,Nazeer,سمير كرمة,سامرين,زين العابدين عبدالله,ضياء الدين مكي,شيبا,صديق,صخر+,omer altahir,omer shams,سعد حامد,سوباوى,parma,RED PLANET+,sabry,sara saif,Shamsan,sharif74,sonstar,Telal35,tolowss,علاء احمد,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,علي سنجة,عابر سبيل,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالمنعم,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,عصام احمد ابراهيم,wadalhaja,فيصل خميدان,yousef ahmad,وليد شقرور,ود الحلة,ود الجزيرة,ود الرياض,ود عثمان,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 75 التعادل 1/1
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا جماعة  النتيجة  كم  في  الموقع  حتى  الدقيقة 75  والنتيجة  تعادل
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*موقع شالكه الدقيقه 75 والنتيجه تعادليه
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الحاصل شنو موقع شالكة يقول النايجة ١/١
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*احمد ابكر بديل لرمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*الصراحه تقال نحن موقع رسمى ما عندنا ؟؟!
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*النتيجه 2/1  لمصلحة شالكة
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*حرام عليك  يا  غارزيتو  تدخل  عنكبه  و  الباشا
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*٢/١
في الدقيقة ٧٨
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

حرام عليك  يا  غارزيتو  تدخل  عنكبه  و  الباشا



ياشباب المباراة ودية تجريبية
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*2:1 

78'

 Testspiele, Vorbereitung لشالكه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*النتيجه كم؟
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*النتيجه  2/1 لي  شالكه  مدربنا  خرمج
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مش قلنا ليكم قوفنا من فلسفلة الكوتش ده فى الهلال كمان احيانا كان بيعمل كدة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

حرام عليك  يا  غارزيتو  تدخل  عنكبه  و  الباشا



المباراة ودية تجريبية
والله نتيجة أفضل من طيبة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو لازم يجرب كل الأسلحة في مبارة مثل هذه يا جماعة
هي ليست تنافسية هي تجريبية اعدادية
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الله يحرقدمك ياغارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 108 (108 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
سوباوى,  
Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,  
مانديلا-89,  
نادرالداني,  
أبو ريم,  
africanu,  
ahmed alsaid,  
محمد تاج الدين محمد,  
محمد حسن حامد,  
محمد سلماوي,  
محمد صالح,  
محمد على عبد الهادى,  
محمد طارق,  
مريخابي صميم,  
مريخابى واعتز,  
مريخي للابد,  
مروان احمد,  
أسامة محمد أحمد,  
مصعب المقدم مضوي,  
نعيم عجيمي,  
ayman akoud,  
نور الخطيب,  
الأبيض ضميرك,  
المريود,  
الاشتر,  
الحارث,  
الجراح,  
الجوي العالمي,  
الســـكاب,  
العنيد الكبير,  
انور عبدون,  
ابو همام,  
ابومنزر,  
ابواسراء,  
ابوعبودى الصغير,  
ايمن كرار,  
احمد محمد عوض,  
اينرامو,  
اسامة عطية,  
dema,  
dr.abdelgalil,  
eabuali,  
بكري الخواض,  
بكري الشفت,  
Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,  
Gurashi ALkhidir,  
habashi,  
د.ابوبكر,  
خال عمر,  
خالد سليمان طه,  
خالد عبدالغني,  
ياسر محجوب محى الدين,  
ياسر عمر,  
حبيب العجب,  
حسن بدري,  
جزراوي و افتخر,  
يوسف محمد,  
kampbell,  
kramahmad,  
majedsiddig,  
Menefi,  
mohamed mamoun,  
mohammed saif,  
MOHAMMED_MS128,  
mohanur,  
mosa2000,  
mub25,  
Musab Wadshendi,  
nawaf,  
رامي علي,  
سمير كرمة,  
سامرين,  
ضياء الدين مكي,  
صديق,  
صديق بلول,  
صخر,  
omer altahir,  
omer shams,  
omeralneama,  
سعد حامد,  
parma,  
RED PLANET,  
sabry,  
sara saif,  
Shamsan,  
sharif74,  
sonstar,  
Telal35,  
tolowss,  
عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,  
علي ابراهيم الجنيد,  
علي سنجة,  
عابر سبيل,  
عبد المنعم خليفة,  
عبدالمحسن,  
عبدالسلام محمد,  
عصام احمد ابراهيم,  
wadalhaja,  
yassirali66,  
فيصل خميدان,  
yousef ahmad,  
وليد شقرور,  
ود الحلة,  
ود الجزيرة,  
ود الرياض,  
ود عثمان,  
ودالعقيد,  
طارق عثمان
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الزول ده فى الهلال كمان كان احيانا بيتفلسف ويضيع المباراة
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

حرام عليك  يا  غارزيتو  تدخل  عنكبه  و  الباشا



بالفرنساوى التغيير ده !!
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

حرام عليك  يا  غارزيتو  تدخل  عنكبه  و  الباشا



100% خلي يجرب كل الشباب 

حتى يقف على جاهزيتهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

حرام عليك  يا  غارزيتو  تدخل  عنكبه  و  الباشا



ياجزراوي اخوي دي مباراة اعداد مامباراة كاس احسن يجرب هسي ولا يجرب في المباراة الرسمية.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*غلبونا،،،
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*باقي 8 دقائق ....... دعواتكم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الزول ده فى الهلال كمان احيانا كان بيتفلسف ويضيع المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

حرام عليك  يا  غارزيتو  تدخل  عنكبه  و  الباشا



100% خلي يجرب كل الشباب 

حتى يقف على جاهزيتهم البدنية والفنية
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*سكتو مالكم يا ناس ؟؟
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*احتجاج  لاعبو  المريخ  علي  الهدف  الثاني  بحجة  التسلل ، يا  ريت  نشاهد  المباراه  اعاده
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*صورة الهدف الشاني مع تعليق جميل  أعجبني 

Where's the goalkeeper?! Who cares, it's a goal! 2-1 to Schalke

ههههههههههه

المعز قام على شطحاتو الله يستر


*

----------


## ابومنزر

*9مالكم سكتو واصلو النقل
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*لا داعي للإحباط ده فريق شالكة ما الهلال
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الصور دي كلها حنلقاها مالية الجرايد 

مبروك عليهم
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*الجديد شنو
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة habashi
					

الجديد شنو



2:1                 	86'
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المعز بديلا لجمال سالم
وياستار استر
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*أنتهت ولا لسه هدف المريخ جابه منو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*يعنى لازم يشرك المعز فى لحظات زى دى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووون
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مباراة زى دى ما تحتاج للتغيرات دى كلها
ثبت التشكيلة وغير تلاتة اربعة فقط
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*قون لمنو؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*2:2                 	89'
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*عنكبه
                        	*

----------


## tolowss

*قون للمريخ... تعادل
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مريخينا يبشر بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*٢/٢ الدقيقة ٨٩
                        	*

----------


## mohamed mamoun

*هدف تعادل ياشباب الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*قوووووووووووووووووووون عنكبة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا ما انت كريم يا رب
الحمد لك والشكر لك يا رب
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*عنننننننننكبه   ياااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*قدم الخير يا السهم هييع
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا كولا الحقنا بالتفاصيل كامله
*

----------


## mub25

*يا سلام
والله عنكبة دخل التاريخ
عالمي حق وحقيقة
ضيعوا الزمن الباقي ده ونتاهل للمباراة النهائية لملاقاة بايرن ميونخ
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
مريخ السعد
الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*عنكبة ... يااااا ............... شنكبة
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صفوة والله
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*الله ينصر المريخ دوما ارفع رأسك انتا مريخي وعالمي   وبعدين ياجماعة نحنا مشجعين مامدربين  يعني وقت نتغلب او نتعادل في مباراة ولا لحظة لازم مانهاجم ندعم ونقول نحبك يامريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اكتر حاجة مفرحاني انو عنكبة وجد نفسه اخيراً وبإذن الله تاني ما يقيف
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*Marhoum Mohamed scores the equaliser for AlMerrikh. That's 2-2 now as we enter added time
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

يا سلام
والله عنكبة دخل التاريخ
عالمي حق وحقيقة
ضيعوا الزمن الباقي ده ونتاهل للمباراة النهائية لملاقاة بايرن ميونخ



 ههههههههها والله قوية
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*جمهور المريخ والهتاف الرائع فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الكردنة حيدفع ملايينه كلها عشان يقابل الفريق العالمي ده
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الزمن  الرسمي  ودقيقتين  والنتيجة  تعالد
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الدقيقه  كم  ياجماعه
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*صفر يا حكم خلاص
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*عالمي يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

جمهور المريخ والهتاف الرائع فوق فوق مريخنا فوق



هي مش بدون جمهور
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الكردنة غير القنابل الصوتية ما عندو حاجة
قنابل صوت بس
*

----------


## yassirali66

*صفر عليك دينك ياحكم
*

----------


## mub25

*يا حكم يا سجم الرماد صفر خلاص
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*أبطال  و  اشاوس
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا اخوانا  الكورة  دي ما  إنتهت
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نهاية المباراة 
2/2
                        	*

----------


## mohamed mamoun

*94 الدقيقة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما انتهت ؟
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*بعد هيك افتونا بالقنوات السجلت الكورة ي صفوة
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*مبروووووك  تعادل  بطعم  الفوز
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الف مبروووك يامريخ

الف مبرووووك ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ألف مبروك التعادل مع شالكة الألماني 2 : 2


الصور ما يلطشوها ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الدقيقة  الخامسة  بدل  ضائع  عليك  الله  كان  في  زمن  ضائع  اكتر  من  دا  يا حكم يا  سجم  الرماد
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*سامرين يا متابعة ..... والله ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## mohamed mamoun

*انتهت الف مبروووووك ياصفوه الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  إنتهاء  المباراة  والنتيجة  تعادل
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*شرف  الزعيم  الكرة  الافريقية  و  تعادل  مع  شالكه  الالماني
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الفريق العربي والافريقي الوحيد اللى اتعادل مع فريق اوربي مثل شالكا
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبروك مبروك مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

يا سلام
والله عنكبة دخل التاريخ
عالمي حق وحقيقة
ضيعوا الزمن الباقي ده ونتاهل للمباراة النهائية لملاقاة بايرن ميونخ



هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
اجمل تعليق 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نتيجة مشرفة للغاية
لكن المهم والأهم من ذلك إنه غارزيتو وفق في تجربة اللعيبة
وده الغرض الحقيقي من المعسكر ككل ومن المباراة علي وجه الخصوص
*

----------


## kramahmad

*خطوه ممتازه
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا  كولا  مدنا  بالصور  واللقطات  و كل  التفاصيل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*انجاز اخر لازم نجيب احصائيات عشان نشوف لو فى اى فريق عربي او افريقي اتعادل مع فريق اوربي
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*Full time. #Schalke and #AlMerrikh draw 2-2 in #Doha. @KJ_Huntelaar and Leroy #Sané scored for the Royal Blues.




الصور دي ما يلطشوها بالله
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*إن شاء الله تكون خطوة في الطريق السليم يا اخوان بقترح بعد تعرفوا لينا القناة الناقلة تنزل في بوست منفصل عشان تكون واضحة للجميع
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=4QD7HJoRfD4
*

----------


## mosa2000

*شرفونا  الأبطال  وإنشا  الله  دوري  الأبطال  من نصيبنا
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بالتوفيق يا صفوه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

الف مبروووك يامريخ

الف مبرووووك ياصفوة



مشكوره يا دكتوره للمتابعه والف مليون مبروك !!
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  يا زعيم  السودان ....حرااااام عليك  يا الاتحاد  القطري  ضيعت  على الصفوة حرام والله ..
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*عنكبه عننننننننكبه
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*مبرووووووك يا عااااااااااااااالمي
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*مبرووووووك
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الله يكون فى عون غارزيتو 
لاعبين جاهزين ان شاء الله 
بدليل التبديلات الكثيره لم تزعزع الفريق 
بل زادته صلابه وعادل النتيجه
مبرووووك ياصفوه وعقبال المشوار الافريقى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشكوره يا دكتوره للمتابعه والف مليون مبروك !!



الله يبارك فيك عم الابيض ضميرك ومبروك لك ولكل اهل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*مبرووووووووووووووك وبالتوفيق للزعيم في المشوار الافريقي يااااارب
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مليون مبروك النتيجة الطيبة والأداء الممتاز
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sabry
					

سامرين يا متابعة ..... والله ما شاء الله



كيف لي ان لا اتابع معشوقي
بس جرسه شديدة
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*هنتيلار لاعب اياكس السابق  والريال  وحاليا شالكة يقود شالكة للتعادل امام المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الليلة ناس فاطنة بموووووووتوا،،،
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*تعليق نهائي ما ريحني 






			
				Good to see the Hunter scoring and our youths doing well. Bam bam bam
			
		



*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بتشكيلتين مختلفتين المريخ يعذب بطل ألمانيا ،،،
ووووووووب من يوم ٢٤،
تعالوا سرييييييع يا هلال السجم،
الرش راجييكم،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بعد أن أحرز بله ضربة الجزاء وعنكبه يسخن خاطبه أحدهم : عنكبه عليك الله التاني .. فرد عليه : إن شاء الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

*انا ما قطع قلبي الا دخول المعز
جات سليمه
والله انا ما عارف المعز ده مسجلنو لي شنو؟
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*نشوفكم من البيت
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*الزعيم يا شفوت المحروق يموت
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مبروووووك 
نفسنا قام
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*الف مبروووووووووووووك ي صفوه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف مبروووووووك يا زعاااااامة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





			
				 	 		 			 			 				Good to see the Hunter scoring and our youths doing well. Bam bam bam 			 		





ده منو ابن الـ...........
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

بعد أن أحرز بله ضربة الجزاء وعنكبه يسخن خاطبه أحدهم : عنكبه عليك الله التاني .. فرد عليه : إن شاء الله



قسما بالله يا على سنجه الكلام القلتو ده انا رددته للاولاد معاى وعلقت قلت ليهم
شوفوا ان شاء الله دى بتعمل شنو !!!
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مبروك  لكل  الصفوة--  ومبروك اكثر ان  كسبنا ثقة مدرب  مقتدر-- طننا كثيرا  على الموسم الجديد
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الحمد لله  المباراة اتلعبت  وفي ناس هناك  بلعوهم حجارة دراب دراب  الحمد لله ..ناس  الصحاف   وبشرى ومين ومين امس كانو  محتفلين شايلين ليهم خطاب للأتحاد القطري ما عارف جابوهو من وين ..الحمد لله  رب العالمين هسع تلقاهم ميتين مغصة ..
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*الف الف مبرك للصفوة  و ان شاءالله للامام و عالمى لا تكلمنى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

انا ما قطع قلبي الا دخول المعز
جات سليمه
والله انا ما عارف المعز ده مسجلنو لي شنو؟



حبيبنا ياسر 
هل تعلم ان المعز محجوب نال اشادة الجهاز الفني وخصوصا مدرب الحراس الجزائري حكيم السبع المعز يا حبيب في تقديري هو مكسب للمريخ 
وطالما هو لابس شعار المريخ لابد لنا ان نقف خلفه ونشجعه
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*قمة الروعة ..
شكراً لكل ساهم في طمأنتنا ونقل لنا أحداث المباراة
صفوة صفوة مش أي كلام..
مبروك هذه النتيجة المشرفة لزعيمنا العالمي
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اها رائكم شنو 
فى اى اشكبة ولا عنكبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مزمل سعيد

*الف مبروووووك يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اكتر حاجة ريحتنى 
قون عنكبة 
الود ده 
انا لسه 
راجى منو الكتير 
قلبو حار
وقوى 
زى ايمن سعيد
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*بقية صور


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروكين على النتيجة الممتازة مع فريق من العيار الثقيل باوربا .... نتمنى ان يكون الزعيم استفاد من معسكر الدوحة وان تنعكس ايجابا على المستحقات الافريقية والمحلية والبداية باذن الله بضرب الخفيف فى درع الاستقلال
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*صوروة اخري


*

----------


## الســـكاب

*مـدرب شـالكة يقول شكوى الهلال صحيحة مية المية 
وهذا اللاعب لايستحق كل هذه الضجة 



.
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*دق الكغر جلا


*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الألمان وصلوا


*

----------


## ود الحلة

*
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*تقرير عن المباراة من موقع شالكة
2-2 draw against Al-Merrikh ends training camp           The Royal Blues ended their training camp in  Doha with a 2-2 draw. The friendly against Sudanese side Al-Merrikh SC  saw Schalke 04 fall behind but goals from Klaas-Jan Huntelaar (59’) and  Leroy Sane (72’) turned the game around. Schalke couldn’t hold on for  the victory, however, as Al-Merrikh equalised late in the game.
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الف مبروووووك و دقر ياعين
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*كفاكم ولا ازيدكم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*سرقة بعين قوية

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  عامل ليها ختم كمان


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مبروووووووووووووووك ي صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 319
‏mohammed_h_o,‏طارق حامد,‏moamen,‏ود البقعة,‏زين العابدين عبدالله,‏الحارث,‏خالد سليمان طه,‏kramahmad,‏wadalhaja,‏Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,‏المكاجر,‏دولي,‏حودا,‏dawzna,‏فوزي سدر,‏الســـكاب,‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى,‏بلياردو,‏redstar,‏اسماعيل,‏اهيجو,‏mozamel1,‏مبارك علي حسين,‏senba,‏صديق,‏ود من الله,‏farandakas,‏شيبا,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏hani222,‏سمير كرمة,‏ود الحلة,‏الأبيض ضميرك,‏هيثم مبارك,‏مانديلا-89,‏نادرالداني,‏عبدالرحمن محجوب,‏mnusur,‏hamada7777,‏dema,‏محمد عثمان شمو,‏باجيو,‏المسلمي,‏az3d,‏majdi,‏الدسكو,‏comndan,‏محمدمناع,‏jamal85,‏متوكل عبدالله مختار,‏محمد نصر باشا,‏riyad saad,‏مريخابي صميم,‏بكرى النورمحمدخير,‏ابن ادريس,‏محمد عبده,‏عزالدين سيد وديدي,‏badri,‏RED PLANET,‏ahmedaliabdelgalil,‏sonstar,‏عمادالدين طه,‏Menefi,‏احمد الحلفاوى,‏عمراحمد,‏alhawii,‏ودالامام,‏كروبين,‏عادل حسبو,‏آدم البزعى,‏africanu,‏د.ابوبكر,‏صخر,‏mosa2000,‏ayman akoud,‏بكري الخواض,‏لؤي شرفي,‏الشمشار,‏Azmi shosh,‏omer shams,‏KOLA MOHAMMED,‏yassirali66,‏ودالعقيد,‏mohamedalmoder,‏شمس الدين شريف,‏كدكول,‏صديق بلول,‏محمد احمد حسن,‏عم نصرالدين,‏أبو علي,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏azzreem,‏النافعابى,‏mub25,‏الحوشابي,‏عاطف ارباب,‏sharif74,‏حسن بدري,‏معتز فضل الله كرار,‏alajabalajeeb,‏امجد مريخ,‏waleed salih,‏بله بلال,‏الجراح,‏monzir ana,‏ezoo2t,‏دييجو ميليتو,‏aymon7,‏ستيفن وورغو,‏العنيد الكبير,‏wd el7aj,‏ود الباقر,‏alamal,‏كركبة2010,‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين,‏نعيم عجيمي,‏امام اباتي,‏هجو الأقرع,‏محمد حسن حامد,‏ود عثمان,‏زياد-ودالفضل,‏ود الجزيرة,‏majedsiddig,‏طارق عثمان,‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,‏hafezZAREEF,‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,‏العكادي,‏ahmed alsaid,‏فؤاد تينة,‏alenani,‏سيف الاسلام,‏د.فاضل,‏ساكواها,‏جمال زين العابدين,‏محمد عيسى,‏شمس العمدة,‏مريخنا العظيم,‏النزير,‏حسن زيادة,‏سامرين,‏Gurashi ALkhidir,‏مجنون,‏ودالبورت,‏عبدالله صديق,‏dr.abdelgalil,‏ياسر عمر,‏بكري محمد ادم سليمان,‏kampbell,‏سيف الدين المقبول,‏kartoub,‏habashi,‏ezzeo,‏احمد محمد عوض,‏مصعب المقدم مضوي,‏مغربي,‏ابومنزر,‏abdoun,‏ابوعبودى الصغير,‏المريخابي هيمو,‏ابو بوش,‏abouzr,‏المريخ والتاريخ,‏مريخي للابد,‏خالد كمال,‏خالد إبراهيم,‏MOHAMMED_MS128,‏المريود,‏عبدالمنعم,‏عجب ميدوب,‏Jimmy_Doe,‏تشافيز الاحمر,‏أبو ريم,‏عصام طه,‏محمد الدسوقي,‏ابواسراء,‏ود شندي12,‏ابو دعاء,‏عباس عطية,‏عمر العمر,‏خالد عبدالغني,‏على عبدالله,‏انور عبدون,‏علي سنجة,‏parma,‏ايمن الطاهر,‏معتصم صالح,‏حفيدة سيده فرح,‏محمد كمال عمران,‏tolowss,‏جكنون,‏Abu - Khalid,‏محمد تاج الدين محمد,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏سعد حامد,‏الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,‏Bakumba,‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد,‏مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,‏السر سيداحمد,‏خال عمر,‏ابومهاجر,‏علي حران,‏اسامة عطية,‏د/ميرغني الحاج,‏نيروز الاحمر,‏سوباوى,‏عقرب المدينة,‏مصطفى منصور,‏حبيب العجب,‏عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,‏ابراهيم,‏نور الدين مسيكه,‏عاطف الشيخ,‏Musab Wadshendi,‏الجعلي عبد الله,‏mohanur,‏merrikh123,‏عبدالسلام محمد,‏عبدالمحسن,‏سيف نمر,‏Consultant,‏فيصل خميدان,‏mohammed saif,‏الأستاذ معتصم,‏مريخابى واعتز,‏عزالدين كواب,‏جزراوي و افتخر,‏بكري الشفت,‏جلال الزبير,‏محمد طارق,‏أسامة محمد أحمد,‏احمد سليمان احمد,‏عبد اللطيف ودبلال,‏Shamsan,‏sara saif,‏السهم الاحمر,‏مزمل سعيد,‏محمد على عبد الهادى,‏الاشتر,‏رامي علي,‏ود الزورات,‏Abdullah Oras,‏eabuali,‏Azhari Siddeeg,‏فيصل مشاعل,‏علاء احمد,‏محمد سلماوي,‏استرلينى,‏ودالطاهر,‏ابو همام,‏الجوي العالمي,‏ود الرياض,‏ود البشير,‏اينرامو,‏adile alsjre,‏ابوبكر احمد يوسف,‏Abuheba,‏سيف الدين عمر عثمان,‏alastaz,‏حسن قاسم,‏omer altahir,‏aladin73,‏sabry,‏ابو رامي,‏Muhammed,‏عابر سبيل,‏نور الخطيب,‏خالد محمد الحسن علي,‏علاء الدين حمزة,‏ياسر ابكر عيسى,‏mautamad,‏Nazeer,‏ايمن كرار,‏Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,‏امير حسن,‏المحب,‏UM OMAR,‏ابوالصلح,‏Kamal Satti,‏مريخ الأمة,‏اسحاق عبد الجليل عبدون,‏محمد صالح,‏Telal35,‏يسن احمد النجار,‏عمر محمد الصادق,‏احمر اللون,‏الطيب حسين صالح محمد,‏ضياء الدين مكي,‏smaico,‏abdu13.2013,‏almondo,‏احمد ابكر,‏Sawi Salim,‏merrikhalsudan,‏nawaf,‏عشم باكر,‏mohamed mamoun,‏عصام احمد ابراهيم,‏يوسف محمد,‏خطوط حمراء,‏مروان احمد,‏ابو يس,‏وليد شقرور,‏ضرار احمد,‏osama271,‏الزعيم صبحي,‏merrikh lover,‏Yousif alhadi,‏yousef ahmad,‏daf3alla,‏alitash,‏omeralneama,‏حامد 1234,‏محمد شمس الدين عبدالله,‏سعدون,‏ابورجاء,‏ماجد احمد,‏osman ahmed


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

حبيبنا ياسر 
هل تعلم ان المعز محجوب نال اشادة الجهاز الفني وخصوصا مدرب الحراس الجزائري حكيم السبع المعز يا حبيب في تقديري هو مكسب للمريخ 
وطالما هو لابس شعار المريخ لابد لنا ان نقف خلفه ونشجعه




جيب الصور وخلينا من التحليل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ لعب المبارة بزيين مختلفين في كل شوط






*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله والحمد لله
على اداء هذه المباراة

ومليار مبروك للعالمى
                        	*

----------

